
Which Languages Are Bug Prone - geospeck
http://www.i-programmer.info/news/98-languages/11184-which-languages-are-bug-prone.html
======
Veedrac
Dan Luu did a review of a lot of the literature at the time, and included a
short analysis of this paper.

[https://danluu.com/empirical-pl/#a-large-scale-study-of-
prog...](https://danluu.com/empirical-pl/#a-large-scale-study-of-programming-
languages-and-code-quality-in-github-ray-b-posnett-d-filkov-v-devanbu-p-http-
dl-acm-org-citation-cfm-id-2635922)

This review ends with a harsh but fair assessment.

> The authors of the paper repeatedly run into what Pinker calls the igon
> value problem. The authors appear to not understand the subject they’re
> studying well enough to even say what it is they’re studying.

If you're interested in actual research, I personally think this other study
seems to be OK.

[http://ttendency.cs.ucl.ac.uk/projects/type_study/documents/...](http://ttendency.cs.ucl.ac.uk/projects/type_study/documents/type_study.pdf)

------
abakus
I have no problem with the methodology and results of this article, but I
think conclusion that "functional languages are better than procedural
languages; ..." only applies to bugs; in reality the choices of programming
languages are determined by many factors, bug-proneness is not even the most
important thing to consider.

